# isometrische Sprites erstellen



## Quaxli (5. Feb 2010)

Ist zwar kein reines programmiertechnisches Thema, aber ich denke hier paßt es am Besten.

Ich kämpfe z. Z. mit der Erstellung von Sprites, die eine isometrische Sicht beinhalten und tue mich schwer diese im richtigen Blickwinkel zu zeichnen. :autsch:
Wie macht ihr sowas?  
Beste Idee bis jetzt wäre: Mit einem 3D-Programm modellieren, Screenshot machen und verkleinern.
Gibt's da was besseres?
Was ich nicht möchte, sind vorgefertige Sprites aus dem Internet. Ich möchte die Dinger schon selber pinseln.


----------



## Steev (5. Feb 2010)

Ich mache das immer so, dass ich mir ein Grundtile zeichne: 50 x 25 Pixel. Dann ist das ja im Grunde genommen nur noch ein Pixelmuster mit 2 Pixeln horiziontal und ein Pixel vertikal.

Jedesmal wenn ich ein neues Tile benötige, dann nehme ich diese Vorlage und Pinsel mir da dann z.B. mein Haus drauf.
Das Problem was ich dann nur habe, ist, dass ich jeden Blickwinkel einzeln zeichnen muss. Der Vorteil ist, dass alles 100% zusammenpasst.
Wenn ich keine richtige Vorstellung habe, wie ich ein Objekt zeichnen soll, dann nehme ich einfach dieses 3D-Modellierungsprogramm von Google (ich komme gerade nicht auf den Namen :-( ) und modelliere da einfach nur das Gittemodell, davon mache ich einen Screenshot und zeichne den Rest von Hand.


----------



## Quaxli (5. Feb 2010)

Das Google-Dingens heißt SketchUp. Das werde ich mir mal näher ansehen.
Danke für den Tipp.


----------

